

Worked on this app since college. Waste of time? Or a good one? - pxture
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id702623928

======
davidsmith8900
\- Pxture, do you have this app for Android so that I can please test it and
give you a feedback? Either way, I don't think it is a waste of time because
you learnt something.

~~~
pxture
Unfortunately we are not on Android yet. Perhaps in the future.

